# Labour Ban on Cancellation of Visa



## prajeeshpreman (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi All,

I am working as an Accountant in a Private Company in Abu Dhabi for the last 4 years. I have renewed my visa from October 2010 to October 2013.Now I wish to resign from my job . I wan't to know whether a six month ban wiil be levied on me or not? Can I move to another company without ban? What will be the ban status if my visa is cancelled?

Please get me a reply.........


----------

